
A Phone Call That Links Lee Oswald to Military Intelligence? - networked
http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/Raleigh.htm
======
grzm
From the page:

 _Hurt admitted … that he was drunk, and had made what was, in effect, a crank
phone call._

------
mdpm
This is a non-story.

